# I can't move the Nintendo account to another cellphone......



## cindywang1118 (Jun 18, 2020)

I have already linked the Nintendo account with the game before.

Why I can't move the Nintendo account from "A cellphone" to "B cellphone" ?

"A cellphone" was broken so I can't remove the APP...

Is there any method to help me move the Nintendo account to "B cellphone" ?

Please help me,

Thank you so much.


----------

